# Muay Thai combos.



## alphacat (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey,​ 
Could you post up combinations you find good using in a fight/sparring?​ 
Like combinations that their first moves open the opponent up for the next strike, like jab-cross-roundhouse kick (the cross opens up the opponent for an high kick to the right side of his head).
It would be awesome if you could explain how the combos create the openings.​ 
Thanks ​


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 3, 2009)

> Could you post up combinations you find good using in a fight/sparring?



I find black shorts and a pink top work with my skin tones - eye shadow optional


----------



## alphacat (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope to get some more informative answers.
:asian:


----------



## K831 (Oct 4, 2009)

alphacat said:


> like jab-cross-roundhouse kick
> Thanks ​


 

This is a great one, but keep in mind it is kinda "bread and butter" for most MT/kick boxers. I can almost bet guys will open with it when I spar and know they have a MT background.


One thing you may or may not be practicing; your combo's, like Jab-cross-roundhouse kick should be practiced as continuous rhythm and broken rhythm. 

Continuous rhythm goes "whack-whack-whack" one after the other in rapid succession. Broken rhythm might switch beats with a feint or angle change. 

A good way to do this, to trip up your opponent, is to make the cross in the jab-cross-roundhouse combo a feint. This works well, for one, because throwing a hard right cross can make your roundhouse kick weak, however, feinting the cross can set you up to throw the roundhouse at full power, especially if you have lulled your opponent into your continuous jab-cross rhythm. It helps to leave the feint cross hanging out a bit to hide the kick as it starts. Just don't get caught. Ha. This also works by feinting the right cross and throwing a lead hand hook.

Working of the jab- cross, try switching the roundhouse kick out for a clinching straight knee. 

(Jab-cross-clinching straight knee)

Most Muay Thai guys try swimming through their opponents guard to clinch at the neck, in Kenpo we trap (clinch) the opponents guard (inside, at the elbows) and pull in - straight knee. You can make this work on muay thai guys. Of course, you can also get rocked trying it until your timing is right. 

From this guard clinch position you can work to the neck, or throw an elbow. 

Not sure if this was the type of thing you were looking for, but these are simple things that have worked well for me. 

I also like right front kick (set-up Superman), Superman punch, left hook, finish with knees.... but I don't really ever land it haha.


----------



## Akira (Oct 5, 2009)

Rob2109 said:


> I find black shorts and a pink top work with my skin tones - eye shadow optional


 
I want to see pics of this


----------



## alphacat (Oct 5, 2009)

@K831.
Thanks comrade, great info!

@Akira.
Why wont you share with us some Thai combinations?


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 9, 2009)

> I want to see pics of this



You pervert! :wink2:


----------



## alphacat (Oct 10, 2009)

For real guys, could you share some of your combos here?
It could be very helpful to many of us.


----------



## Akira (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright, the reason I don't share combos is not only because what works for me may not work for you, but I can't stress how important it is for you to make that connection between mental and physical.  In a fight you don't get a lot of time to think, a lot of it is instinct (unless you've had 100+ fights, then you're probably thinking 5/6 move combinations).

More important is to be able to pull off your simple moves with great technique and explosive power and remain on guard and balanced throughout.  

I always like simple combinations anyway.  

Jab-teep kick-step up knee

Right upward elbow-left downward elbow-right downward elbow

Left jab-left hook-right straight-left uppercut-right elbow

Jab-punch-left hook-right leg kick


----------



## Jimi (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you not have a Kru to give you Combos? Asking and almost insisting, for real guys, Seems like you want Muay Thai combos spoon fed to you. Take a combo from here without a Kru or coach to check your form and application of technique, you may get ripped into by another who does have a Kru/coach.

I do have my opinion, but before I give it, understand I have been invovled in Muay Thai and Bama Lethwei since 1983, like many here , been to Thailand and trained w/ former Lumpinee Stadium Champions. I AM OPINIONATED!

I do like this basic combo, I just choke on others offered insight on it.
Jab Cross Rear Round Kick = Someone noted a hard cross will make the round kick weak, IMO it will not. The cross when thrown hard torques the body and helps the round kick launch hard and fast as well as partialy obsured from your opponents sightline. A good cross lends to a good round kick.

As for the Superman Punch, LMAO, save it for the movie audition. Lift the rear foot on the cross like that of the Superman Punch, and you Pi$$ away all your power that you should drive into your target. 

Superman Punch can be fun, but Muay Thai it is not. Muay Thai instructors 20 years ago never taught this pooh! Save the "I landed it many times in sparring" retort, it is fun to throw the Superman Punch, but I would never rely on it in the ring or the street. The Superman Punch, lol, is for the young to feel dynamic. 

Ever since the movie TROY and the variations of the Superman Punch like strikes used in film delivering a Sword strike and a Spear strike by Achilles himself has gotten youth in Martial Arts to think this is the right thing in combat. Use it if you like, but those of us trained in non-theatrical fighting (Muay Thai & Bama Lethwei) will eat that up.

In our club we have had smokers recently in prep for a national full contact event soon, and a fighter from the other club kept trying to land the Superman Punch, I guess he thought it looked good, but he had his rear end handed to him by basic, front thrust (Teep) and jab cross rear round kicks. 

alphacat, if you want good combos, ask your Kru or coach. I just feel it is silly to ask for Muay Thai combos on a forum as if it would help with anything more than trying to look like you know what you are doing.

And that goes for posters who respond as well, anyone can type Muay Thai combos into a search engine then parrot it on a forum as if they really know. Watch.

A. 15 Count Drill
1. Parry cross outside
2. Right elbow covers hook
3. Left elbow
4. Right elbow
5. Right knee
6. Left round kick
7. Right cross
8. Left hook
9. Right knee
10. Right round kick
11. Left foot jab
12. Evade the cross to left
13. Left hook
14. Right cross
15. Right round kick


B. 17 Count Drill
1. Left foot jab
2. Left round kick
3. Right cross
4. Left hook
5. #2 straight knee
6. Left elbow
7. Right elbow
8. #2 straight knee (counter cross)
9. Right round kick
10. Left hook
11. Right cross
12. Left round kick
13. Right knee
14. Right round kick
15. Left hook
16. Right cross
17. Skip knee: 6 times


See. I got that straight from a TBA website, although I have trained closely with associates in the TBA and have worked the 15, 17 and 18 count combo drills for over a decade, no-one here would know this and it would be easy for someone to fake it or break their own arm patting themselves on the back. Not all adivce on a forum is gold. 

alphacat, if you do not have a Kru, find one. I would not even take my advice here for combos for sparring on a forum if that is the only Muay Thai resource you have.

BTW, I have started friends on the Muay Thai path back in the mid 80's who are now former Amateur Muay Thai champs as well as State Director for Amateur Muay Thai.

My opinion is a little harsh, and no real offense is intended, but I have seen and heard too many in the Martial Arts talk the talk and try to walk the walk in just this manner. Looking to DVDs, youtube and forum requests rather than finding a decent Kru/coach. 

If some of you are offended by my opinion, forgive me, as I am sure that my students and friends would not forgive you in the ring for throwing Superman punches or other slop gotten from other electronic/internet sources rather than from a good Kru/coach.


----------



## Rob2109 (Nov 3, 2009)

+1 There is no substitute for learning your own combos. Apologies if i was a little bit silly on the thread.


----------



## alphacat (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you very much guys for your help


----------

